# مواقع جديدة  لتعليم الغة الانجليزية



## ipraheem makram (10 أكتوبر 2007)

http://www.manythings.org/fq/1/9998.html


http://ibb7.ibb.gov/arabic/download.htm

تعليم بور بوينت
http://rapidshare.com/files/61535179/Grammar.pps.html

http://www.languageguide.org/english/ar/



الإنجليزية للعالم العربي 

http://atef.8m.com/menu.htm 

تعلم اللغة الإنجليزية 

http://www.geocities.com/safi2rajab/english.htm 

قواعد اللغة الإنجليزية 

http://dhaim.8m.com/rules.htm 

اسماء كتب مفيدة لتعليم قواعد اللغة الإنجليزية 

http://www.e-kotob.com/subjects.asp?subject_id=561 

موقع تعليم للغة الإنجليزية للمرحلة المتوسطة 

http://kfh.8k.com/ 

موقع تعليم للغة الإنجليزية للمرحلة الثانوية 

http://esaflaj.8k.com/ 

موقع خاص لمدرسي اللغة الإنجليزية 

http://www.makhwahedu.gov.sa/eshraf/aenglash.htm 

موقع خدمات تربوية وفيها تعلم اللغة الإنجليزية 

http://www.jeddahedu.gov.sa/eduactivites/main.asp 

دروس تعليم للغة الإنجليزية 

http://lessons.freeservers.com/ 

مواقع تعليمية انجليزية لموقع مروج http://www.mrooj.com/talimenglish.htm 

اختبر إنجليزيتك 

Test Your English 

www.livjm.ac.uk/language/engtest.htm 

يحتوي موقع جامعة جون موريس John Moores University.، مقرها مدينة ليفربول، على العديد من الأقسام، وهي جامعة تعني بتدريس الآداب والفنون والعلوم والطب والهندسة والرياضة، أي مختلف العلوم تقريباً على اختلافها. 
لا توفر الجامعة أياً من أشكال الدراسة عبر إنترنت، إلا أنها تقدم لك طريقة شيقة وطريفة في تحديد مستواك في اللغة الإنجليزية، عبر اختبار سهل ومحكم. 
يكفي أن تختار الإجابات الصحيحة، ثم تضغط على زر Submit، لتحصل بعد بضع دقائق على نتيجتك. 
Free Online Language Courses 
rivendel.com تجد في هذا الموقع العديد من الخدمات التي لا بد أن تحظى باهتمام من يود تعلم أي لغة. ففي rivendel.com/~ric/resources/course.html، تجد العديد من الروابط والوصلات، التي تقودك لمواقع تهتم بتعليم اللغات المختلفة، ابتداء من العربية والإنجليزية، إلى الأرمنية والأوردو... 
وتجد، بالإضافة إلى ذلك، روابط مع عدد وافر من القواميس، ومواقع الدردشة، باللغة التي تختار، علاوة على شرح لبعض البرمجيات التي تعني بالمسألة ذاتها.. وجميع الدورات التي يشير لها هذا الموقع مجانية، كما هو واضح من اسمه. 
لاحظنا، عند زيارتنا لهذا الموقع، أن هناك دعوة، يطلقها الموقع، تفيد أن أصحابه يبحثون عن راعٍ Sponsor، وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، ثمة رسالة استغاثة، تقول: "Help us save this site!".. 

BBC English Radio 

www.bbc.co.uk/worldservice/BBC_English 

توفر هيئة الإذاعة البريطانية، دورات مجانية لتعلم اللغة الإنجليزية، ليس فقط عبر إذاعاتها وتلفزيوناتها، بل وعبر موقعها في الشبكة. يمكنك الاستفادة من الدروس العامة والتخصصية، بطرق عديدة، منها الصوت، الذي يمكنك الاستماع إليه بهيئة RealAudio. 

English International 

www.better-english.com 

يعتمد هذا الموقع، طرقاً منوعة، لتعليم اللغة الإنجليزية، منها لعبة Hangman العالمية الشهيرة، والتعليم عن طرق الاختبارات، وما إلى ذلك. 
يهتم بالمفردات والقواعد ولغة الأعمال، وهو يرسل، لمن يريد، بريداً إلكترونياً أسبوعياً، يتضمن بعض التدريبات. 

English tests and quizzes 

www.englishlearner.com 

يمكنك في هذا الموقع المجاني، الذي يعنى بتعليم الإنجليزية كلغة ثانية، أن تخصصه Customize وفق مستواك في اللغة، وحسب الطريقة المفضلة لديك. يمكنك اختيار أسلوب الكلمات المتقاطعة، أو الكلمة المفقودة، أو الربط بين الكلمة وشرحها، وغيرها من الأساليب، لتحصل على نتيجتك فوراً، بطريقة تفاعلية، كما يمكنك المشاركة مع زملائك عبر الدردشة، والمنتديات. يحتوي الموقع على عدد من الأجنحة المفيدة للمدرسين. 

American English Now 

www.aenglobal.com 

ومن أجل تعلم اللغة الإنجليزية باللكنة الأمريكية، يمكنك الانضمام إلى إحدى الدورات العديدة التي يوفرها هذا الموقع، بشكل مأجور، وبأسعار تتراوح بين 6 دولارات و50 دولاراً، عن الدورة الواحدة. ويمكنك اختبار مدى جودة مثل هذه الدورات، من خلال نموذج ترسله الشركة صاحبة الموقع، إلى بريدك الإلكتروني، في غضون 24 ساعة من تقديم طلبك بهذا الشأن. وهو، علاوة على مهمته التعليمية، يزودك بمعلومات عامة عن الثقافة الأمريكية. 

Electronic English as a Second Language 

www.davatz.ch/miscelan/cstarkes.htm 

يوفر هذا الموقع دورات متنوعة، منها دورة توفل الشهيرة TOEFL، باستخدام منهاج أوكسفورد، بالإضافة إلى ملحقات خاصة. 

English For Internet 

www.study.com 

لدراسة القراءة والكتابة والاستماع والتحدث والقواعد، بالإضافة إلى توفل TOEFL، والإنجليزية المتخصصة، وطرق تعليم اللغة الإنجليزية. 
الدراسة مجانية، والتقنيات المستخدمة متنوعة ومتطورة، فهناك مدارس وصفوف افتراضية Virtual، يمكنك الانضمام إليها في الزمن الحقيقي Real Time، ضمن جدول يمكنك الاطلاع عليه، وهناك صفوف اختصاصية، وما إلى ذلك.. تحصل على برنامج مجاني، مخصص للأمور التعليمية، يدعى Palace، تجلبه لهذا الغرض. إذا لم تجده راجع (www.thepalace.com). 
ثمة مدرسون يتولون عملية التدريس، 
هذا الموقع لتعليم اللغة الانجليزية وميزة التمرين هو السمع صوتى والتدريب على النطق .. 
http://www.elfs.com 

موقع آخر يتيح التعلم للغة الانجليزية بواسطة البريد الالكترونى 

http://www.englishlearner.com 

موقع لمختلف الحوارات باللغة الانجليزية 

http://www.geocities.com/abracad_1999/edm.html 

موقع ممتاز لتعليم اللغة الانجليزية بواسطة الاستماع حيث تتوفر معه فرصة التقييم 

http://www.englishlistening.com

موقع ممتاز لتعلم و تعليم اللغة الفرنسية صوتى و مقروء و تتوافر فيه وسائل التقييم

http://french.about.com/cs/listenin...onfiltered=true 

قاموس ميريام ويبستر للغة الانجليزية 

http://www.m-w.com 

قاموس لمختصرات اللغة الانجليزية 

http://www.numa.com/ref/acronym.htm

قاموس آخر 

http://www.onelook.com 

قاموس للمصطلحات العلمية و الطبية 

http://www.sciencekomm.at/advice/dict.html 

موقع خاص بصعوبات التعلم 

http://www.schwablearning.org 

موقع تربوى مختص بمتابعة المتعلم و من يعانى منهم من صعوبات فى التعلم و مصاعب القراءة مع بعض الحلول الممكن تطبيقها 

http://www.cdipage.com/free.htm 

موقع علمى شامل يشمل التركيز على صعوبات التعلم المختلفة الاسباب مثل متلازمة الداون و الحوادث(ارتجاج المخ)وانواع اخرى من التخلفات العقلية 

http://www.irsc.org:8080/irsc/irscmain.nsf 

موقع لمن يعانون صعوبة فى الاستيعاب لما يقرأ 

http://www.hyperlexia.org 

المواقع المهمه لتعليم اللغة الانجليزيه اتمنى من الجميع الاستفادة منها 

مواقع الترجمة 
http://www.almisbar .com/salam_ trans_a.html 

http://tarjim. ajeeb.com/ ajeeb/ 

القواعدالانجليزية 

http://www.angelfir e.com/biz/ kha98/... s/eng/eng1a. htm 

قوامييس 
http://www.dictiona ry.com/ 

http://www.m- w.com/home. htm 

http://www.onelook. com/ 

قواميس المرادفات (للحصول لكلمات تحمل معنى واحد) 
http://www.wordsmyt h.net/ 
http://www.thesauru s.com/ 
http://www.itools. com/lang/ (موقع راااااااااااااائع ) 
http://www.bartleby .com/61/ 

مواقع لتعلم الكلماتالجديدة Vocabulary 

http://syndicate. com/ 
http://www.getty. edu/research/ tools/vocabulary / 
http://www.superkid s.com/aweb/ tools/words/ 
http://webster. commnet.edu/ grammar/vocabula ry.htm 



وهذه بعض المواقع المفيدة.....,لتعلم اللغة الانجليزية , كلمات,قواعد,كتابة 
http://www.englishd ay.com 
يحتوي الموقع على عدة طرقمشوقة تساعد في تعلم وتحسين مستوى اللغة الانجليزية 
The British Council 
المجلس الثقافي البريطاني 
http://www.sabri. org 
يحتويالموقع على جميع وسائل تحسين مستوى اللغة الانجليزية من اختبارات وخلافه 
http://www.spellche ck.net 
حسن من اخطاءك الاملائيةمن خلال هذا الموقع 
http://www.englishl earner.com 
يحتوي الموقع على تمارين تفاعلية تساعد في حفظ الكلمات واتقان القراءة واجادةقواعد اللغة الانجليزية 
http://webnz. com 
مرشد فوري عبر الانترنت لمساعدتك فيتعلم قواعد اللغة الانجليزية 
http://www.soon. org.uk 
يحتويالموقع على نصائح تساعد في تعلم و تحسين اللغة الانجليزية 
http://ccc.commnet. edu 
مرشد الى تعلم قواعد اللغةالانجليزية ويوجد مايقارب خمسون اختبار تساعد في تحسين المستوى 
http://www.collegee m.qc.ca 
يحتوي على العديد منالطرق والمواضيع التي تساعد في تعلم وتحسين قواعد اللغة الانجليزية 
http://www.wsu. edu 
موقع يساعدك في تفادي الاخطاءالشائعة لا ستخدامات قواعد اللغة الانجليزية 
http://www.esl- lounge.com 
يحتوي الموقع على العديدمن الدروس لجميع المستويات 

Toefl توفل 
http://www.editengl ish.com 
يحتوي الموقع على امثلةواختبارات مبسطة ويعطي الفرصة للمتقدم لاختبارت التوفل لمعرفة مدى جاهزيته 
http://www.english- vancouver. com 
يقدم مركز اللغةالانجليزية في فانكوفر بكندا عدة برامج خاصة باللغة النجليزية من ضمنها التجهيزلاختبارات التوفل 
http://www.gettoefl .com 
موقع يساعد في الاعدادلاختبارات التوفل عبر الانترنت 
http://www.testbook sonline.com 
يحتوي الموقع على عدة نماذج من الكتب والاشرطة و اسطوانات سي دي تساعد فياعدادالمتقدم لاختبارات التوفل 
http://www.testmagi c.com 
يحتويعلى معلومات عن التوفل تساعد في الرفع من درجات المتقدم لا ختبارات التوفل 
http://testwise. com/ 
نظرة على اختبارات التوفل 
http://www.scholars tuff.com 
يحتوي على معلومات عناختبار اللغة الانجليزية كلغة اجنبية 
http://www.toefl. org 
الموقعالرسمي للتوفل 
http://www.freeengl ish.net/english/ index.asp 
الموقعمفيد لتعلم المحادثة 
http://www.es1261. 8m.com/ 
http://www.better- english.com/ exerciselist. html 
http://www.englishp ractice.com/ 
ايضا مواقع لتعلمالانكليزية 
هناك موقع لقاموس اللغة الانجليزية والعربية 

http://dictionary. ajeeb.com/ 
http://www.m- w.com/ 
http://www.dictionr y.com/ 
وهذا موقع لتعلم قواعداللغة الانكليزية ايضا 
http://www.edunet. com/english/ grammar/toc. cfm 
وهذاموقع فيه دروس اسبوعية 
http://www.englishp age.com/ 


موقع يحول النص المكتوب الى صوت مسموع 
http://www.bell- labs.com/ project/tts/ voices.html 

وهذا موقع للترجمة 
http://www.cimos. com/tradnet. htm 



http://www.learneng lish.org. uk/welcome_ arabic.html 
موقع مجاني يساعد على تحسين مستواك في اللغه ,من المعهد البريطاني. 

http://www.antimoon .com/ 
هنا ستجد الطرق المثلىلتعلم اللغه 

http://www.english- at-home.com/ 

http://www.tolearne nglish.com/ 

www.englishtown. com/ 

http://www.englishb aby.com/ 

http://www.study. com/


----------



## ropy70 (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مواقع جديدة  لتعليم الغة الانجليزية*

شكراااااااااااجداااااااااااااااا:smil12:


----------



## روابي المجد (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مواقع جديدة  لتعليم الغة الانجليزية*

شكر ع المواقع


----------



## JOJOTOTY (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مواقع جديدة  لتعليم الغة الانجليزية*

منتدى مجاني


----------



## JOJOTOTY (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مواقع جديدة  لتعليم الغة الانجليزية*

*THANKS MAN*​


----------

